# A few 3d models that i use to depict ships in my book.



## Vargev (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi guys, i just thought i'd show you some of the models of the ships i've done to help me describe them better in my books, i simply use google sketchup for this.


----------



## J-WO (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work, dude! I tend to draw ships out on old fashioned paper myself, but maybe this google sketchup is the way to go. For the more 'human' looking ships, at least. 

You've got a fierce looking fleet; I'd certainly think twice before messing with it!


----------



## Vargev (Dec 18, 2009)

Cheers J-Wo, the Ulysses took me around a week to do, while the Liberty was quite a bit quicker, a couple of days, and the Ghandhi class a few hours.

Orignally they started off from pictures i had drawn when i wrote my notes from the first book. 

Funnily enough the Ulysses gets totally destroyed halfway through the first novel, it gets attacked while in orbit, ends up caught in the planets gravity well and burns up in orbit.

The Liberty is the main ship of the whole series, and is a total speed machine, and has stealth abilities too. And i wanted to reflect those things in its design. Also since its not built by humanity but is manned by them, i wanted it to look totally different to the "standard" human built ships like the Ulysses and Ghandhi class.

It was my cousin, who works in design who told me about sketchup for this kind of thing, since i'm not a graphic artist myself, i found it relatively easy to use and is free. But one of my favourite features is that you can set how long or wide you want the object in meters. Which i find really good as you can actually see how big the ship is in scale. (although not in comparison.) since the ulysses weighs in at 3,720 meters, and the liberty a comparatively tiny 140. And you can orbit the model too, which looks cool.


----------



## J-WO (Dec 19, 2009)

What's the red ball thing sticking out the front of the Ghandi? Sensor of some kind?
Shame about the Ulysses, but what a way to go! Are those cannons on the sides? They're massive!


----------



## Vargev (Dec 19, 2009)

That's the ships main plasma drive emitter, it fires a stream of highly charged positive and negative plasma, which opens a plasma wake which the ship enters. Kind of like a tunnel through space.

Yep those are rail-cannons on the sides of the Ulysses, and on the top too. They fire a shell weighing nearly 2 tonnes at near the speed of light. 
The little smaller turrets dotted around the ship are close range laser turrets, mainly for fending off fighters and bombers.

At the start of the first book with the navy and the ships they have together with the troop division. They think humanity is pretty safe. Until they encounter their first alien race, who are completely impervious to the rail-cannons


----------



## J-WO (Dec 20, 2009)

Vargev said:


> They think humanity is pretty safe. Until they encounter their first alien race, who are completely impervious to the rail-cannons



Oops...

And I'll bet they'd run out of ammo quick, too, what with it being 2 ton a pop. Mind you, they wouldn't need all that much- few things in the galaxy (these alien chaps excepted) are gonna stand up to even one broadside.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Feb 9, 2010)

I sure would like to see them textured. They also seem to lack a certain distinctiveness. Just a bit generic. I think textures might help with that too though.


----------

